# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Unterschied Waterman / Waterman Cyber Gabelbaum

## essen.fassen.

Hej liebe Leute,

ich bin grad dabei mir ne neue Gabel zu besorgen, ziemlich sicher wird es eine Prolimit-Waterman, nur stellte sich mir die Frage worin der Unterschied zwischen der normalen und der Cyber-Ausfhrung liegt. Mal abgesehen davon dass die Cyber durchschnittlich 30 € teurer ist.

In den ganzen Shops steht ja nicht so wirklich viel  an Details zu den Gabeln...Noch dazu verwirrt mich ein bisschen dass einige Internetshops (bspw. Supreme) die Gabeln teilweise auch als Cyper bezeichnen, ist das ein Tippfehler und die ham von einander abgeschrieben? *confused*  :Wink: 

Hat irgendwer Ahnung von den Dingern und kann die nebulsen Bezeichnungen und Specs entwirren?
Danke schonma,
der Claudius

----------


## wave-micha

Hi Claudius,

ist zwar schon etwas spt, aber vielleicht interessierts noch andere: Waterman ist eine Untermarke von Pro Limit. Es gab 2008 die Freemove und die Cyber Booms (Cyper ist ein Tippfehler). Der Unterschied bestand im Design und darin, dass die Cyber Booms ein axial verstellbares Kopfstck hatten.

2009 gibt es 3 Modelle:
Waterman Freemove: 29 mm Durchmesser, normale Aufbiegung, nicht axial verstellbar, genietet
Waterman Cyber: 29 mm, breite Aufbiegung, axial verstellbar, Monocoque Bauweise (2 Teile aus einem Guss)
Waterman Cyber RDG: Wie Cyber, aber zustzlich noch mit einem reduzierten Holmdurchmesser (26 mm) im Griffbereich.

Fazit: Freemove ist relativ... nun ja... sagen wir: Unteres Preis- und Qualittssegment. Der Cyber und der Cyber RDG sind ganz ordentliche Booms, die auch was aushalten und von den Features her auf dem neusten Stand sind.

LG

----------

